# Ryobi plunge router lift



## higgins24 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello, Does anyone know where I can get
A lift for my router table that would support
My older Ryobi 3hp plunge router?
Thanks, Jim:nhl_checking:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JIm

Check out the link below it may be just the thing you want.

New Page 1
New Page 1

http://www.routertechnologies.com/fitpage.htm

==




higgins24 said:


> Hello, Does anyone know where I can get
> A lift for my router table that would support
> My older Ryobi 3hp plunge router?
> Thanks, Jim:nhl_checking:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Jim.


----------



## higgins24 (Feb 13, 2012)

This, what I was looking for!


----------

